# How many UB customers are still waiting to hear if they are impacted?



## Editiono (27 Apr 2018)

I would love to know how many of you Ulster bank Customers out there are still waiting to hear if they are impacted and receiving the 60 day holding letter?


----------



## LABILL (27 Apr 2018)

@Editiono, I am one of those UB customers still waiting to hear if I am impacted. Getting 60 day letters also. So frustrating. Rang helpless line on Monday, review still ongoing bla bla bla ...


----------



## Milo4444 (27 Apr 2018)

Me too I'm former FA


----------



## Miakk (27 Apr 2018)

Me also, & also former First Active


----------



## Editiono (27 Apr 2018)

OK, great, thanks...Me too and continuing to get the 60 day letter.  trying to get a view of how many people are still waiting to find out. 4 so far...imagine there are quite a few more.


----------



## Milo4444 (28 Apr 2018)

Ulster Bank quarterly profit slumps to €11m
http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaki...app&utm_medium=share&utm_campaign=sharebutton

Will be waiting for a while longer.


----------



## ragdal (29 Apr 2018)

Me too. Former FA


----------



## smithers (4 May 2018)

And me former FA too


----------



## Ravima (8 May 2018)

me too, current UB holder.


----------



## auxred (8 May 2018)

Me too. Took out mortgage in late 2005. On the 60 day letters. Heard nothing from them yet.


----------



## Editiono (8 May 2018)

On another post Padraic Kissane said that the additional 1500-2000 have not been contacted yet and he will know more in a few weeks.  Also that approx. half of that number is FA customers
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...ter-bank-customer.202401/page-11#post-1567451

I also got response to my complaint to the Central Bank advising that they cant give me specific information on my case but that they have passed my email onto the TME team and also that they will use information from customers to inform their work.  Suggest anyone who have not written to the CBI to do so.


----------



## Banking17 (30 Jun 2018)

It appears a number of former FA have recent confirmation from UB that they are impacted. Im still awaiting a decision . CB update should be due next week.

Editiono Have you  received any update


----------



## Editiono (30 Jun 2018)

@Banking17 unfortunately not.....60 day letter week before last...still waiting


----------



## ragdal (30 Jun 2018)

I think the only ones who got an update in the last week were those who had emailed the oireachtas fin com before last UB update. 
Letters to go out over next few weeks to the 1500-2000 ‘mixed bag’ cohort.


----------

